# Behr Ultra Plus vs. SW Cashmere



## xlr8tion (Jun 10, 2012)

For clients who don't want to shell out the large dollar on Aura why all the hating on Behr Ultra Plus vs, say, SW Cashmere/Duration? Is it how easy it goes on is more important on how it performs long term?

Lately, SW Duration scored abyssmally on CR and Behr Ultra Plus came in 2nd to BM Aura in multiple finishes.



Thanks......


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

For real - just go away


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I actually use special formula, you couldnt even get it cause its so good


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

xlr8tion said:


> For clients who don't want to shell out the large dollar on Aura why all the hating on Behr Ultra Plus vs, say, SW Cashmere/Duration? Is it how easy it goes on is more important on how it performs long term?
> 
> Lately, SW Duration scored abyssmally on CR and Behr Ultra Plus came in 2nd to BM Aura in multiple finishes.
> 
> ...


Another Behr rep huh? If you are quoting Consumers Reports, you are most definitely not a professional painter.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Another Behr rep huh? If you are quoting Consumers Reports, you are most definitely not a professional painter.


Seems lately when I show up to a bid, the customer busts out the Consumers Report Mag "looking at this it seams that behr will give me the best bang for my buck" I give him a little education and they understand that its not the best choice.

Pat


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I cruse by Dunn Edwards, Frazee and Vista pick up all their clearance wall paints and create my own "Special Formula"


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

My special formula is the best!:thumbup: I go into the HO's basement and mix up all the rusty cans I find...like fine wine, paint gets better and more special with age:whistling2:! ps I hate CR. That and HGTV. They both make life difficult.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I go where I get the best customer service. I just dont see HD ever providing that :no:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Behr with me here, Behr vs. Cashmere, I will go with Cashmere.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

xlr8tion said:


> For clients who don't want to shell out the large dollar on Aura why all the hating on Behr Ultra Plus vs, say, SW Cashmere/Duration? Is it how easy it goes on is more important on how it performs long term?
> 
> Lately, SW Duration scored abyssmally on CR and Behr Ultra Plus came in 2nd to BM Aura in multiple finishes.
> 
> ...


you can just buy the Aura cans..thats what i do then i have HD fill them with Behr an then i wake the fuk up!!!.....:sleep1::sleep1::yawn:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

xlr8tion said:


> For clients who don't want to shell out the large dollar on Aura why all the hating on Behr Ultra Plus vs, say, SW Cashmere/Duration? Is it how easy it goes on is more important on how it performs long term?
> 
> Lately, SW Duration scored abyssmally on CR and Behr Ultra Plus came in 2nd to BM Aura in multiple finishes.
> 
> ...


 
here you go


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> here you go


 Truth hurts!


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

where is that jp post exhibiting one coat coverage, red baaaaahr alllltra over raw drywall????
how come nobody ever calls him out as a bear rep, with all those handy staged photos he has in the chamber.................................


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Consumer reports seems to be aimed at the HO. Maybe they should print a Contractor Reports!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> where is that jp post exhibiting one coat coverage, red baaaaahr alllltra over raw drywall????
> how come nobody ever calls him out as a bear rep, with all those handy staged photos he has in the chamber.................................


 He is Papa Behr!Your still a cub to pt.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> you can just buy the Aura cans..thats what i do then i have HD fill them with Behr an then i wake the fuk up!!!.....:sleep1::sleep1::yawn:


 Bet you slept like a behr inspite!:whistling2:


----------



## xlr8tion (Jun 10, 2012)

*If its aimed at the HO*

Why did Aura score above Behr (number 1 and 2) and Duration was in 20th place.

Benjamin Moore just destroys SW...period.

God forbid a HO should show you a CR report-we know how stupid these folks are that are PAYING you.

It's just painting; not building the Dragon 9 for SpaceX.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

xlr8tion said:


> Why did Aura score above Behr (number 1 and 2) and Duration was in 20th place.
> 
> Benjamin Moore just destroys SW...period.
> 
> ...


Depends on what type of painting youre talking about. But yep BM overall is good stuff.

Now its time to logout. I got other stuff to do today besides talk in this thread.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

And we know that guys that use this stuff day in and day out don't know squat....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

xlr8tion said:


> Why did Aura score above Behr (number 1 and 2) and Duration was in 20th place.
> 
> Benjamin Moore just destroys SW...period.
> 
> ...


What was your point in creating this thread again?


----------



## xlr8tion (Jun 10, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> And we know that guys that use this stuff day in and day out don't know squat....


Not saying that...saying its not all about the money but how the paint looks two years down the road and whether that will damage your word of mouth reputation.

You guys may be so busy you don't care.

From the sarcastic comments made on this board it gives me pause that some of you guys) not addressing why BM crushes SW) take this profession seriously.

Its a noble profession but don't make it sound so elite.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't hate; xlr8.


----------



## xlr8tion (Jun 10, 2012)

*Not hating*

Just wondering Why BM Aura comes in #1 and SW number 20.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Why are you promoting Behr? Why not promote Ben Moore if Aura is #1? I'm just saying.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Consumer Reports in not an accurate dictator of quality. 

THEY define the controls of their tests. Never once has CR polled the public to have them decide the controls that will be used prior to testing. 

I'm reminded of the scandal that CR was involved in while testing (if my memory serves me correctly) Ford SUV's. They determined that the vehicles overturned easily. A hidden camera investigation revealed that the tester used extreme over-steering and then extreme correction to cause the vehicles to flip over. 

Youre running into opposition because most premium products whether they be SW, PPG, Behr, BM, etc. will perform when the substrate is prepared properly. We simply don't care what each other thinks or uses anyway. Each of us will use the products that suit our need. We don't care what you or CR thinks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

xlr8tion,

As you may know, the subject about paint qualities has been hashed and re-hashed ad-nauseum on this board.

Just to give us some background as to your expertise,experience, and type of work you do, could you introduce yourself?

Thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

xlr8tion said:


> Just wondering Why BM Aura comes in #1 and SW number 20.


Why are you talking about BM crushing SW now? You started the thread title compare SW and Behr.....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> xlr8tion,
> 
> Just to give us some background as to your expertise,experience, and type of work you do, could you introduce yourself?
> 
> Thanks.


That's a subtle, "let us know who you are and what you're about or buh-bye"


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> That's a subtle, "let us know who you are and what you're about or buh-bye"


Funny how that happens isn't it?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> That's a subtle, "let us know who you are and what you're about or buh-bye"



No one has EVER accused me of being subtle before


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I've read reports that consumer reports acually takes money from the top rated products to recieve that spot. I think there is some truth to what they rate but to be honest to come onto this forum (which is for contractors) and tell clients to not hire contractors that dont use Behr. Accusing those who use other brands as ripping off thier clients is rediculous..especially comming form a guy who has listed himself as an engineer.


Xlr8-get lost dude, seriously.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

What is SW Cashmere/ Duration? Is that a new product created by xlr8? What did they do mix the 2 products together then it would be "Cashation." 

xlr8 if you want to bash SW and sell Behr please get the product(s) right. So which one are you bashing today?


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, seems like most here think Behr sucks and BM and SW are light years above Behr.

Seriously, are painters chemists? 


What we look for in a great paint (please add anything I left out).
coverage?
durability?
fade resistant?
mold resistant?
washability?
longer lasting?
warranty?
high price = better paint?
sales pitch?
hype?
I mean really, please explain why Behr is such crap?
Sorry if I am a little naïve!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> Wow, seems like most here think Behr sucks and BM and SW are light years above Behr.
> 
> Seriously, are painters chemists?
> 
> ...


Philly,

Have you used BEHR? What do you like about it? Have you revisted the sites to see how it is holding up ?

I never had used it, so I decided to test in my own home. I found that it wasn't that much less expensive - $40 for a gallon of interior Ultra s/g. It applied OK, nice flow off the brush, decent wet out for feathering, and it leveled alright. Nothing spectacularly great about any of these, but not so bad I would rate it pure crap.

What is crap is that it don't cover. I had to tint the primer the SAME color to have the APPEARANCE of one coat coverage, but I could see the thin areas and some flashing. I tried touching up some spots, and I noticed some WICKED flashing.

As a professional, I would rather spend a little extra on a product to save many dollars on labor.

I will be testing abrasion and impact durability when the paint has cured. I've noticed some indications it will be no where near the durability of the BM waterborne satin impervo I used in another room.

Not painting anymore, I have the luxury of making tests in my own home and being able to monitor the results over time.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> Philly,
> Have you used BEHR? What do you like about it? Have you revisted the sites to see how it is holding up ?


I have used Behr interior paints and was completely satisfied with the end result. And the cost made it a win, win, win situation. 
If we are talking about exteriors, I have never used Behr paints.
And no, after I paint an exterior, I don't return to examine longevity. 
Have you made revisits?
Now you would have to use Behr on 1 house, and SW or BM on another house and then go back to all job sites years later to see the results. Who does that?


daArch said:


> I never had used it, so I decided to test in my own home. I found that it wasn't that much less expensive - $40 for a gallon of interior Ultra s/g. It applied OK, nice flow off the brush, decent wet out for feathering, and it leveled alright. Nothing spectacularly great about any of these, but not so bad I would rate it pure crap.


You would need to have Behr, SW and BM, of the same color and sheen, to perform a test in a room in your home, over the same surface, painting one wall with Behr, 1 with SW and 1 with BM (I know it sounds ridiculous), and then monitor the longevity, to conclusively be able to confirm your theory.
Have you done that?


daArch said:


> What is crap is that it don't cover. I had to tint the primer the SAME color to have the APPEARANCE of one coat coverage, but I could see the thin areas and some flashing. I tried touching up some spots, and I noticed some WICKED flashing.
> As a professional, I would rather spend a little extra on a product to save many dollars on labor.


Understandably. But how are you not saving on labor by using Behr?
It doesn't cover in the industry standard (2) coat coverage? 
Touch up ability makes it a better paint? Did you stir the paint and use the same application for touch up - brush or roller?
I mean, I’ve seen guys touch up in the middle of a wall, with a brush. That is a no-no. You need to have the same texture! 


daArch said:


> I will be testing abrasion and impact durability when the paint has cured. I've noticed some indications it will be no where near the durability of the BM waterborne satin impervo I used in another room.


You will be testing, so you are not sure yet?
What are those indications? 


daArch said:


> Not painting anymore, I have the luxury of making tests in my own home and being able to monitor the results over time.


So you still need more time to come to form a professional opinion?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> I have used Behr interior paints and was completely satisfied with the end result. And the cost made it a win, win, win situation.
> If we are talking about exteriors, I have never used Behr paints.
> And no, after I paint an exterior, I don't return to examine longevity.
> Have you made revisits?
> ...


Dude, your un-Behr-able.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Dude, your un-Behr-able.


Bwahahaha... I'm an animal!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Is Philly near New Jersey? Just wondering.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> Understandably. But how are you not saving on labor by using Behr?
> It doesn't cover in the industry standard (2) coat coverage?


Sorry, never saw the industry stating 2 coats was the standard. let me put it this way. The home I papered a month ago, the HO was doing her own painting. Regal s/g Linen White. The previous color was similar but looked a like it had an extra dollup of Raw Umber in it. To my eye, the difference in her color change was about the same as mine. Her slap dash HO DIY methodology produce superior one coat coverage than mine. Maybe I should not have washed or sanded and applied with a foam brush so the two applications were capable of being compared equally.

If Regal costs $10 more, it's well worth it. 





PhillysFinest said:


> Touch up ability makes it a better paint? Did you stir the paint and use the same application for touch up - brush or roller?
> I mean, I’ve seen guys touch up in the middle of a wall, with a brush. That is a no-no. You need to have the same texture!


Please, I may have been born at night, but it wasn't LAST night. Give me credit for having some common painting sense. The touch up was on a flat stair trim board. Same paint, same brush.



PhillysFinest said:


> You will be testing, so you are not sure yet?
> What are those indications? So you still need more time to come to form a professional opinion?


No, I do not HASTILY make up my mind based by hype, advertising, or price. I test unknowns in my own home so I have a controlled environment and can determine validity of any success or failures. I'm funny that way. Indications are little areas have been chipped, but at this time I'll blame it on tools or other abuse before cure time. I have time to render an unbiased opinion.


----------



## xlr8tion (Jun 10, 2012)

*I'm a Pharmaceutical R&D Scientist*

Specializing in the discovery/formulation of retroviral protease inhibitors.

I had three painters give me quotes and two were total BS artists and the other seemed diligent and well informed.

As to the rankings on CR. You guys roll it and brush it. They test it.

Consumer Search came up with similar results-BM on top AURA/REGAL/NATURA.

Who has the motive to shill for SW? The client that sees that it fades after two years or stains easily or the painter who can come and get in and out ASAP with SW cause of their superior logistics and low price?



Easy to paint with does not make it superior to Benjamin Moore.

The Hades with Behr...I'm saying Benjamin Moore is, according to consumer reviews-a vastly superior product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What help are you looking for here?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ask me what the best paint is


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

xlr8tion said:


> Specializing in the discovery/formulation of retroviral protease inhibitors.
> 
> I had three painters give me quotes and two were total BS artists and the other seemed diligent and well informed.
> 
> ...


 
That was brilliant! haha



xlr8tion said:


> I'm saying Benjamin Moore is, according to consumer reviews-a vastly superior product.


So you believe the hype?

Did you ever think that consumer reviews takes payoffs?

Care to share a link to the info?


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

This is crap you have no idea what you are talking about and you bring in the CR crap to people that know their product. We re-stained at least 5 decks this year that were done with a Behr stain last year and failed. Used one of their semi-gloss products a few years ago and told HO that we can't work with that. You should probably stick with what you are good at( if you are...) and if you did not like the quotes you got, get another 20 quotes.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

what edition of CR are you looking at. Looked at the June one that has a little on paints and can't see anything your talking about? SW is at the top.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like its hard to read, will goof with it later if somebody wants me to.

Pat


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PhillysFinest said:


> I have used Behr interior paints and was completely satisfied with the end result. And the cost made it a win, win, win situation.
> If we are talking about exteriors, I have never used Behr paints.
> And no, after I paint an exterior, I don't return to examine longevity.
> Have you made revisits?
> ...


 
"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls":notworthy:


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Consumer reports tests are not real-life.For example, they paint a panel and have a machine "scrub" it continually and decide if it's a good finish. They don't put the paint on a wall near a window and wait a year to see what the sun does to it, or even how scrubbable it is over time after the UV rays have continually beaten down on the walls. I believe they are unbiased, just unrealistic.

I have also tried Behr on my own house (never used it on client house) just to see ho it works. I didn't have very much trouble putting it up, so I feel it's ok for DIY in that aspect. It actually even looked pretty good when freshly applied. But within a year, it's looking bad in many ways. Especially the exterior, which appears to just dissolve from the surfaces. Literally dissolve- meaning areas that were covered when I painted are now showing the old paint underneath (similar color but different enough to notice it). 

Even if you don't want to spend on something like Aura, Regal is just about the same price per gallon yet so much better.

Bottom line, it's ok and it works. I wouldn't argue against it on rehabs, flips, rentals, basically anywhere that durability is not important. If you don't want to repaint every two years, get a higher quality paint because it's cheaper in the long run. That's the key really, that once you divide the cost per gallon divided by years of a good finish, Ben, SW/MAB are actually cheaper. But even if you want less out-of-pocket up-front cost, I still wouldn't go to Behr or Valspar, I'd go to my local True Value Hardware. True Value makes their own paint line, and it's pretty good stuff, and cheaper than Behr. I assume across the country you'll find the same thing, good value local paints, and probably all better than Behr.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

xlr8tion said:


> Specializing in the discovery/formulation of retroviral protease inhibitors.
> 
> I had three painters give me quotes and two were total BS artists and the other seemed diligent and well informed.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if you introduced yourself.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Im really greatful that we have such a knowlegable pharmacuetical guy to come in and tell us about paint. 

This guy engineers dope for a living..


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Is Philly near New Jersey? Just wondering.


Yes and pretty close to Blackwood. LOL


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> what edition of CR are you looking at. Looked at the June one that has a little on paints and can't see anything your talking about? SW is at the top.
> 
> Pat


Sherwin Williams *paid to be #1* in that report! Ya think?

I also saw Glidden high up there as well... 

PSSST - don't believe everything you read!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> "better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls":notworthy:


I have no problem with Behr.

Here's another name you guys will love... """Olympic Premium""" Not bad for the price!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PhillysFinest;320542[COLOR=red said:


> ]I have no problem with Behr.[/COLOR]
> 
> Here's another name you guys will love... """Olympic Premium""" Not bad for the price!


 
bully for you:laughing:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I actually use fingerpaints and drive an e250 van


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

I've used the behr paint and primer eg shell for dry wall, and it covered mighty good. just sayin...


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Must have went in alphabetical order LOL! Yeah what a flipping joke the should have ma


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

I just put 3 wooded stakes in the ground. I will be painting one with SW, one with BM, and one with (your favorite) 'Behr'. I will be monitering these products over the course of the next few years!. Tired of this painter saying to that painter, "my paint is better than your!" Time to find out for my own self! 

Golly gee wilikers!!!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> I just put 3 wooded stakes in the ground. I will be painting one with SW, one with BM, and one with (your favorite) 'Behr'. I will be monitering these products over the course of the next few years!. Tired of this painter saying to that painter, "my paint is better than your!" Time to find out for my own self!
> 
> Golly gee wilikers!!!


Make sure you use SW Emerald just to give SW a fair crack at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> I have no problem with Behr.
> 
> Here's another name you guys will love... """Olympic Premium""" Not bad for the price!


I'd rather paint with Elmer's glue than Olympic anything.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Sherwin Williams *paid to be #1* in that report! Ya think?
> 
> I also saw Glidden high up there as well...
> 
> PSSST - don't believe everything you read!!!!!!!!



Thanks for the tip, I'm sure glad you told me not to believe everything I read. You my friend are a life saver. I was just about to switch brands.

Thanks again

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> I just put 3 wooded stakes in the ground. I will be painting one with SW, one with BM, and one with (your favorite) 'Behr'. I will be monitering these products over the course of the next few years!. Tired of this painter saying to that painter, "my paint is better than your!" Time to find out for my own self!
> 
> Golly gee wilikers!!!


Is that you in the pic, Philly.

MY, you look just about normal.

If I told you what I pictured, I'd be banned for disrespect  :whistling2:


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

I did the same test on my house. Interior with Ben Moore Regal vs Behr Ultra Premium. After 2 years Behr is fading, lap lines are appearing, no longer cleans up without leaving marks; Regal looks like new.

Exterior, used Ultra Premium Plus vs. Benjamin Moore Premium Exterior (Moorglo/Moorguard). The Behr is literally disappearing from the surface. It looks like it basically dissolves and leaves the previous finish visible. Not peeling or anything like, but actually vanishing. Never seen anything like it...


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> Is that you in the pic, Philly.
> 
> MY, you look just about normal.
> 
> If I told you what I pictured, I'd be banned for disrespect  :whistling2:


Yep. it is I! 

I see you have an unusual sense of humor?
Thanks for a compliment, but in a strange way! ha


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> ask me what the best paint is


 Gotcha!:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> Yep. it is I!
> 
> I see you have an unusual sense of humor?
> Thanks for a compliment, but in a strange way! ha


just remember, to many, having ME think someone is normal may not be a compliment by normal sociological standards.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

I was born, went to a good school, graduated high school, got a good job, got a girl knocked up, got married, got divorced, met another needed women, bought a house, paid the bills, got divorced, met a hooker & paid 4 a good time, paid alimony, paid child support, lost my mind, turned to the bottle, I grew old, died a painful death and went to heaven -- DAMN --- when I got there, god wanted me to paint with Behr paint, coz he loves me... I said dear god, this is hell, not paradise!

Ohhh dear!!! I think I am normal Arch!!!!!!!!!! lololol


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> I was born, went to a good school, graduated high school, got a good job, got a girl knocked up, got married, got divorced, met another needed women, bought a house, paid the bills, got divorced, met a hooker & paid 4 a good time, paid alimony, paid child support, lost my mind, turned to the bottle, I grew old, died a painful death and went to heaven -- DAMN --- when I got there, god wanted me to paint with Behr paint, coz he loves me... I said dear god, this is hell, not paradise!
> 
> Ohhh dear!!! I think I am normal Arch!!!!!!!!!! lololol


........


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> ........


 I agree


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> Is that you in the pic, Philly.
> 
> MY, you look just about normal.
> 
> If I told you what I pictured, I'd be banned for disrespect  :whistling2:


TJ & Chrisn...

My Sh*t post was in response to the above post by daArch! It was ment to be funny! It was a description of normal!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> I just put 3 wooded stakes in the ground. I will be painting one with SW, one with BM, and one with (your favorite) 'Behr'. I will be monitering these products over the course of the next few years!. Tired of this painter saying to that painter, "my paint is better than your!" Time to find out for my own self!
> 
> Golly gee wilikers!!!


 

wouldnt it have been easier an look hell of a lot better to have just painted that beat up shed in the background ? ........3 sides ....3 paints :blink:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Just bought some Behr Ultra int for a job next week. Low profile job so my rep doesn't hang much on this one. One of the colors is a yellow.
Might as well see for myself- I've avoided using this stuff for years...

The Lady in the scarey eyeshadow that was my mixologist said- oh you want the paint and primer in one. I told her , no I just want the paint. Got the primer covered...
Couldn't help but get my dandruff up on that one...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ULTRA sticks better than many primers. Many primers can be rubbed right off your tools, hands etc, not ULTRA. Sticking a lousy primer under ULTRA creates a weak link.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok this threads complete JP responded:thumbsup:

Behr Naked for best results


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I use ULTRA constantly. Its a great product. Never painted anything more than 2 coats and almost all 1st coats looked finished. I could buy much cheaper paint elsewhere (about half of ULTRA) but its not worth it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been using Behr Ultra and Valspar Signature lately. So far I'm really happy with the results. Ultra is very easy to apply. Both products perform much better than ProMar 200 Zero VOC and Superpaint.

Sent from the Rent A Painter Mobile using Paint Talk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> I just put 3 wooded stakes in the ground. I will be painting one with SW, one with BM, and one with (your favorite) 'Behr'. I will be monitering these products over the course of the next few years!. Tired of this painter saying to that painter, "my paint is better than your!" Time to find out for my own self!
> 
> Golly gee wilikers!!!


 Great keep us posted!:whistling2:


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

so jp- bear ulltra. then you add how much water per gallon-like 10oz?
and covers in one coat, huh?
and the primer is a weak link?

and you are or are not on the behr payroll, or receiving any benefits for this incessant plugging of behr products you do?

you just take these handy photos of behr miracles with the can and brush just so....-like as well, or better, than an advertising agency would do, and post them just because you love the product so???


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> so jp- bear ulltra. then you add how much water per gallon-like 10oz?
> and covers in one coat, huh?
> and the primer is a weak link?
> 
> ...


The new BEHR ULTRA formula which rolled out over the past few months does not need any reduction. I reduced the old one almost always.

Most all jobs I do cover excellent in the 1st coat and many can be left as is. I did 3 colors yesterday all covered in one. The product is not advertised as a one coat wonder but I feel it is your best chance for coverage for the money.

I spend tons of time reviewing primers, you might be surprised how bad many are in the adhesion department. 

All the product reviewing we do is for my company not for you or anyone else. I share online what works and what doesn't and put a great deal of effort into the photos I take so they are clear and capture the important stuff.

The only thing I received free from Home Depot was a can of KILZ MAX and that was recent. 

I get the impression you think I market products for companies. I market them for you, specifically. I already put the effort into everything for us so its just as easy to talk about it afterwards.


----------

